# Anybody Read Homestuck?



## FireGrey (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey just wondering if anyone from the temp has read Homestuck.
A lot of people have trouble getting through the start and actually get into Homestuck, so how did you manage to do it?
Trying to convince a couple friends to read it and the way I started to read it is my friend convinced me by doing a deal where he watches all of Death Note if I read the first 2 Acts of Homestuck.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 31, 2013)

I sympathize with that security guard.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 31, 2013)

I read things that don't make me want to hang myself.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 31, 2013)

No, I hate that series...


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 31, 2013)

Its terrabad.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 31, 2013)

Why so much hate towards it?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 31, 2013)

Because Homestuck Home-sucks.

Really, it's just a poorly written, obnoxious pile of nonsense. Its the webcomic equivalent of  a fedora-wearing scenester. The fanbase, if you can believe it, is somehow even worse.

To give credit where credit is due, though, it is responsible for Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff. I can appreciate that.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 31, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Because Homestuck Home-sucks.
> 
> Really, it's just a* poorly written, obnoxious pile of nonsense.* Its the webcomic equivalent of a fedora-wearing scenester. The fanbase, if you can believe it, is somehow even worse.
> 
> To give credit where credit is due, though, it is responsible for Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff. I can appreciate that.


I have never read the series. However I want to know if this is your opinion or a fact. XD
'Cause I've seen people saying otherwise. XD So I want to hear your take on it.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 31, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> I have never read the series. However I want to know if this is your opinion or a fact. XD
> 'Cause I've seen people saying otherwise. XD So I want to hear your take on it.


 
We're talking about taste here, so of course it's "only" opinion. That being said, it's also my opinion that my opinion on the matter is fact, and anyone who tells you otherwise is wrong.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Because Homestuck Home-sucks.
> 
> Really, it's just a poorly written, obnoxious pile of nonsense. Its the webcomic equivalent of a fedora-wearing scenester. The fanbase, if you can believe it, is somehow even worse.
> 
> To give credit where credit is due, though, it is responsible for Sweet Bro and Hella Jeff. I can appreciate that.


In terms of how it's written, it's a masterpiece.
It makes great use of 2nd person view, has a great plot where every tiny detail has reason, completely filled with epic moments.
It has a very unique style, without seeing that style and reading it without reading it out of context to what's happening, it can be the most retarded piece of turd the internet has come up with.
But for those who admire it, it's pretty much the greatest price of literature there is.
The raging fans are justified in claiming it as the best piece of literature there is, but they aren't justified in shoving it down people's throats, cause it just doesn't click unless you view it as it was intended.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 2, 2013)

No, I don't have asperger's.


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2013)

I tried reading it a few times but I just couldn't make it through the first chapter. All other webcomics I follow have a short summary of the introductory chapters and a "new readers start here" point in the archives, but apparently the first part of Homestuck is so jam-packed with so much information vital to understanding the later plot it simply can't be summarized in a satisfactory manner. Or so the author and the fans say.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 2, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> In terms of how it's written, *it's a masterpiece.*
> It makes great use of 2nd person view, has a great plot where every tiny detail has reason, completely filled with epic moments.
> It has a very unique style, without seeing that style and reading it without reading it out of context to what's happening, it can be the most retarded piece of turd the internet has come up with.
> But for those who admire it, *it's pretty much the greatest price of literature there is.*


 






I'm sorry to say, but "being plain bad" is not a style. Even with the "style" and "context" in mind, Homestuck is still a rancid turd - actually, I think that's an insult to turds everywhere. A turd isn't obsessed with it's own "cleverness" and "quirkiness".


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I'm sorry to say, but "being plain bad" is not a style. Even with the "style" and "context" in mind, Homestuck is still a rancid turd - actually, I think that's an insult to turds everywhere. A turd isn't obsessed with it's own "cleverness" and "quirkiness".


For a moment I somehow thought we were having a proper argument, not throwing horse shit around the room.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 2, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> For a moment I somehow thought we were having a proper argument, not throwing horse shit around the room.


 
I don't know about horse shit, but you've definitely been slinging bullshit this whole time.

Also, you called Homestuck "a masterpiece" and "the greatest piece [I'm assuming that's what you meant] of literature there is." You have no credibility, and no argument. There is opinion, and then there is fact - you are wrong. Fact.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I don't know about horse shit, but you've definitely been slinging bullshit this whole time.
> 
> Also, you called Homestuck "a masterpiece" and "the greatest piece [I'm assuming that's what you meant] of literature there is." You have no credibility, and no argument. There is opinion, and then there is fact - you are wrong. Fact.


The same applies to what you said too.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 2, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> The same applies to what you said too.


 
You keep telling yourself that, buddy.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 2, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> it's pretty much the greatest price of literature there is.








If there's any statement that deserves to be on @ShitGBAtempSays, it's this one.


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 2, 2013)

Content itself is alright to actually pretty good at times, but the fanbase is obnoxious beyond being able to associate myself with them. And gahars, that song was actually written about how hard the fanbase blows and they reappropriated it.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 2, 2013)

DrOctapu said:


> And gahars, that song was actually written about how hard the fanbase blows and they reappropriated it.


 
...That's why I posted it in the first place. Hence the "I sympathize with the security guard" bit.

So, yeah.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 2, 2013)

Wait.... there's people who read books!?!?


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 2, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> In terms of how it's written, it's a masterpiece.
> -it's pretty much the greatest price of literature there is.


Stop joking around.


----------



## Devin (Feb 13, 2013)

http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2012/063/1/7/_s__john__just_lose_it_by_palaceofchairs-d4rr9e9.swf

Related, yet unrelated.


----------

